# Texas Shooting Ranges



## Wandering Man (Jul 9, 2006)

Seems like everytime I go somewhere in Texas my first question on this forum is: who knows a good spot to go shooting?

So, I decided to start a list of the places I have been, that have seemed pretty decent.

Austin:
Red's Indoor Range. http://www.redsguns.com/ Indoor range. Red is a really nice guy. Two ranges in the Austin Area. The one in the south side of town is a bit noisey. Guns for sale and rent.

College Station:
Champion Firearms. http://www.championfirearms.com/ Indoor range. This is where to go if you ever want to catch up with Shipwreck. Very nice range. Gun rental and sales.

Corpus Christi:
The Sharp Shooter. This is an indoor range with both pistol and rifle facilities. They rent guns, sell ammo, have a good supply of accesories. Friendly, if a little pricey on their guns. Overall a good place to shoot. http://www.thesharpshooter.com/

Corpus Christi Pistol & Rifle Club. Outdoor range, must be a club member to shoot on the pistol or rifle range. But can pay a per-session fee for the skeet shooting range. Nice folks, lots of mosquitos and mud after it rains. One of two CC ranges used by the Coastal Bend Shooters Club: http://www.cbshooters.com/maps.html
PO Box 7117 
Corpus Christi, TX 78467 (361) 852-1212

Fort Worth:
Elk Castle. http://www.elkcastle.com/ Nice indoor range with full service. Sell guns and accessories. Seems a bit strict, won't allow you to shoot reloads.
The Shooters club. http://www.theshootersclub.com/ Indoor range. Not in the best part of town and small, but the guys are freindly and the prices seem reasonable.

San Antonio:
Decent place, outdoor range. http://www.aplacetoshoot.com/ I think theys sell guns and supplies. Only been here once.

That's it for a start.

Anybody want to add any more?

Early next week I'll be looking for a place around Conroe.

By the end of the week I'll be looking for a range near LaGrange (of Chicken Ranch fame).

WM


----------



## Liko81 (Nov 21, 2007)

Dallas: 

- DFW Gun Range/Training near Love Field (on Mockingbird between Love Field and 35E). Pretty good facility, inexpensive targets, FMJ-friendly (not all ranges are). The range was recently remodeled and painted in black, making the targets VERY visible. Membership fees are cheaper than elsewhere. Range facilities are average; lanes have automated track systems with "reset" feature to maintain consistent distance. Ventilation in the range itself was iffy; air circulates, but it was still a bit stuffy on the line. Smaller space (only 10 lanes pistol) is quite loud if someone's shooting anything over 40S&W (ear protection required of course, but even with NRR 29 earmuffs a 357 was unpleasantly loud). Rapid fire and holster drawing are allowed, but damage to the range falls on the shooter as always. Gun shop is respectable, as is the rental selection. The staff are all-business and are sometimes not very friendly, but dealing with guns is serious business. Bring plenty of ammo; if you run out, the store 9mm boxes start at $16 :smt076 The facility also teaches Brazilian Jiu Jitsu, with a large gym for the purpose.

- The Bullet Trap, Plano on Avenue K (east of 75) between Park and Parker. An EXCELLENT facility all-round. Far larger in most respects than DFWGR from the gun shop to ammo selection to rental offerings to the range itself (2 bays, 18 lanes pistol). It is purely a gun building; no non-firearm training or facilities on-site (more room for range/store). Also FMJ-friendly. The store area is quieter as there is additional soundproofing between shop and range. Compared to DFWGR, most gun prices are cheaper, range fees/memberships are more expensive, but ammo and some targets are cheaper (one basic 2-target sheet free with range fee, additional sheets are 4 for a dollar, most other targets are $1.50). The range itself is more well-lit than DFWGR, but there are a few more bullet holes in the walls/ceiling/backstop (or just easier to tell because the range is painted off-white), and the target pulley/line system is older and slower though still motorized. No rapid fire or drawing drills; double-taps are allowed. VERY well-ventilated; a row of fans is situated behind the firing line and both blow all smoke downrange and keep you very cool. Lanes have 2 bench levels to stow the gear bag out of the way. Staff is very friendly, but many are "motivated sellers".


----------



## mactex (Jan 23, 2007)

San Antonio - 
Bullet Hole - A good range, but doesn't always have a range master available. All the shooters have to coordinate and trust each other. Very reasonable pricing.

Bracken Range - My personal favorite. Full range control and safety is enforced. Costs more that Bullet Hole, but worth it in my mind.

Both of these businesses have web sites if you google them.


----------



## good2go (Nov 26, 2007)

*Texas Shooting Ranges
Alamo
Alamo Gun Club
Address: 2 1/2 South Tower Rd
Alamo, TX 78516
Telephone: 956-702-3474
Private: Yes
Services:

* Outdoor Pistol - 15-25 yds
* Outdoor Rifle - 25-50-100-200 yds

Alpine
Big Bend Sportsman's Club
Address: West Hwy 90
Alpine, TX 79831
Telephone: 915-837-3872
Private: Yes
Services:

* Airgun
* Archery
* Muzzleloading
* Outdoor Pistol - 25-50 yds
* Outdoor Rifle - 25-110 yds
* Pistol Silhouette
* Rifle Silhouette
* Skeet
* Sporting Clays
* Trap

Amarillo
Camp Don Hurrington Boy Scout Reservation
Address: 15401 FM 1541
Amarillo, TX 79118
Telephone: 806-622-0003
Fax:
Services:

* Airgun
* Archery

Archer City
Archer Gun Club
Address: P.O. Box 573
Archer City, TX 76351
Telephone: 940-574-4231
Private: Yes
Public:
Services:

* Outdoor Pistol - 200 m,25-50-75-100 yds
* Outdoor Rifle - 200 m,25-50-75-100 yds
* Pistol Silhouette
* Rifle Silhouette
* Trap

Austin
Austin Rifle Club
Address: P.O.Box 14665
Austin, TX 78761
Telephone: 512-339-9273
Private: Yes
Services:

* Muzzleloading
* Outdoor Pistol - 25-50 yds
* Outdoor Rifle - 25-50-100-200 yds
* Pistol Silhouette
* Rifle Silhouette

Capitol City Trap & Skeet Club
Address: 8707 Lindell Lane
Austin, TX 78724
Telephone: 512-272-4707
Public: Yes
Services:

* Skeet
* Sporting Clays
* Trap

Red's Indoor Range
Address: 6200 Hwy 290 West
Austin, TX 78735
Telephone: 512-892-4867
Public: Yes
Services:

* Indoor Pistol
* Indoor Rifle - 100 yds

Bandera
Bandera Gun Club
Address: 809 Ranch Rd. 1077
Bandera, TX 78003
Telephone: 830-796-4610
Public: Yes
Services:

* Muzzleloading
* Outdoor Pistol - 25 yds
* Outdoor Rifle - 50-100 yds
* Rifle Silhouette
* Skeet
* Trap

Beaumont
Golden Triangle Gun Club
Address: End of Erie Street
Beaumont, TX 77651
Telephone: 409-729-4842
Private: Yes
Services:

* Muzzleloading
* Outdoor Pistol - 50-200 yds
* Outdoor Rifle - 100-200-300-600 yds
* Pistol Silhouette
* Rifle Silhouette
 * Sporting Clays

Bellaire
Bayou Rifles
Address: 1803 County Rd 57
Bellaire, TX 77402
Telephone: 713-668-7801
Private: Yes
Services:

* Outdoor Pistol - 3-7-15 yds
* Outdoor Rifle - 25-50-100-200-300 yds

Big Lake
Big Lake Gun Club
Address: North Highway 137
Big Lake, TX 76932
Telephone: 915-884-5770
Private: Yes
Services:

* Indoor Rifle - 50 ft
* Outdoor Pistol - 25 yds
* Outdoor Rifle - 200 yds
* Pistol Silhouette
* Rifle Silhouette
* Skeet
* Sporting Clays
* Trap

Big Spring
Western Sportsman Club
Address: P.O. Box 1203
Big Spring, TX 79721
Telephone: 432-267-1816
Public: Yes
Services:

* Airgun
* Outdoor Pistol - 200 yds
* Outdoor Rifle - 300 yds
* Pistol Silhouette
* Rifle Silhouette

Boerne
Boerne Shooting Club
Address: Shooting Club Road
Boerne , TX 78006
Telephone: 210-355-0705
Private: Yes
Services:

* Outdoor Rifle - 100 yds

Joshua Creek Range
Address: 132 Craney Road
Boerne, TX 78006
Telephone: 830-537-5090
Public: Yes
Services:

* Sporting Clays
* Trap

Borger
Canadian River Archery & Gun Club
Address: PO Box 5501
Borger, TX 79007
Telephone: 806-273-5243
Private: Yes
Services:

* Airgun
* Outdoor Pistol
* Outdoor Rifle
* Trap

Meredith Gun Club
Address: 8830 Gun Club Rd
Borger, TX 79007
Telephone: 806-865-3695
Public: Yes
Services:

* Muzzleloading
* Outdoor Pistol - 100 m
* Outdoor Rifle - 100 m
* Pistol Silhouette
* Rifle Silhouette

Brackettville
Fort Clark Gun Club
Address: P.O.Box 1816
Brackettville, TX 78832
Telephone: 830-773-6168
Public: Yes
Services:

* Muzzleloading
* Outdoor Pistol - 50
* Outdoor Rifle - 100/200
* Pistol Silhouette
* Rifle Silhouette

Breckenridge
Ridge Runners Gun Club
Address: 6 Miles East on FM 576 from US 183 S
Breckenridge, TX 76424
Telephone: 254-559-8287
Private: Yes
Services:

* Outdoor Pistol - 100 yds
* Outdoor Rifle - 1000 m

Bronte
Fort Chadbourne Black Powder Silhouette Club
Address: US Hwy 277
Bronte, TX 76933
Telephone: 915-743-2115
Private: Yes
Services:

* Airgun
* Muzzleloading

Bryan
Allcorn Creek Sporting Club LLC
Address: 11744 Wrong Rd
Bryan, TX 77808
Telephone: 979-589-1298
Public: Yes
Services:

* Muzzleloading
* Outdoor Pistol - 33 yds
* Outdoor Rifle - 100 yds
* Skeet
* Sporting Clays
* Trap

Arrowhead Shooting Range
Address: 11 Miles N. of Bryan, off Highway 6
Bryan, TX 77807
Telephone: 979-279-9402
Public: Yes
Services:

* Muzzleloading
* Outdoor Pistol - 3-7-15-25 yds
* Outdoor Rifle - 25-50-100 yds

Buffalo
Leon County Gun Club
Address: CR224, 10 mi E of Buffalo
Buffalo, TX 75831
Telephone: 903-322-4298
Public: Yes
Services:

* Archery
* Muzzleloading
* Outdoor Pistol - 25-50 yds
* Outdoor Rifle - 100-2oo yds
* Pistol Silhouette
* Sporting Clays
* Trap

Bulverde
Cedar Ridge Range
Address: 7110 FM 1863
Bulverde, TX 78163
Telephone: 830-980-4424
Public: Yes
Services:

* Outdoor Pistol - 0-100 yds
* Outdoor Rifle - 100 yds
* Sporting Clays

Burkburnett
Red River Rifle and Pistol Club
Address: Fairview Road
Burkburnett, TX 76354
Telephone: 940-569-4726
Operations: 5am-10pm Mon-Sun
Private: Yes
Services:

* Rifle Silhouette

Carrollton
Dallas Pistol Club
Address: 1830 West Beltline Road
Carrollton, TX 75011
Telephone: 972-242-9770
Operations: Sun-up to Sun-set
Private: Yes
Services:

* Outdoor Pistol -1o-15-25-50-100 yds

Center
Shelby County Shooters
Address: PO Box 522
Center, TX 75935
Telephone: 409-598-4271
Private: Yes
Services:

* Outdoor Pistol - 25-50 yds
* Outdoor Rifle - 25-500 yds
* Pistol Silhouette
* Rifle Silhouette
* Sporting Clays

Cisco
Cisco Gun Club
Address: Rt #2 Box 10-1
Cisco, TX 76437
Telephone: 254-442-2101
Public: Yes
Services:

* Outdoor Pistol - 25-50 yds
* Outdoor Rifle - 100-500 yds

Claude
Finley Shooting Range
Address: 2 mi West #1151 of Claude, Then 2 mi Sou
Claude, TX 79019
Telephone: 806-944-5567
Private: Yes
Services:

* Airgun
* Archery
* Indoor Pistol - 50 ft
* Indoor Rifle - 50 ft
* Muzzleloading
* Outdoor Pistol - 100 yds
* Outdoor Rifle - 100-500 yds
* Pistol Silhouette
* Rifle Silhouette
* Trap

Cleburne
Johnson County Shooting Sports Assoc.
Address: P.O. Box 205
Cleburne, TX 76033
Telephone: 817-866-2418
Private: Yes
Services:

* Airgun
* Muzzleloading
* Outdoor Pistol - 25-50 yds
* Outdoor Rifle - 100-200 yds
* Pistol Silhouette
* Rifle Silhouette

Corpus Christi
Corpus Christi Pistol & Rifle Club
Address: FM Road 763
Corpus Christi, TX 78413
Telephone: 361-852-1212
Private: Yes
Services:

* Archery
* Muzzleloading
* Outdoor Pistol - 50 yds -500 m
* Outdoor Rifle - 500 m
* Pistol Silhouette
* Rifle Silhouette
* Skeet
* Trap

Highway 44 Shooting Range
Address: 7901 McGloin Rd.
Corpus Christi, TX 78415
Telephone: 361-265-0258
Public: Yes
Services:

* Archery
* Muzzleloading
* Outdoor Pistol - 25 m
* Outdoor Rifle - 400 yds
* Pistol Silhouette
* Rifle Silhouette

The Sharpshooter Indoor Shooting Range and Gun Store
Address: 2033 Airline Suite K
Corpus Christi, TX 78412
Telephone: 361-980-1190
Operations: 12-8~M-Sat 12-6~Sun
Public: Yes
Services:

* Airgun
* Indoor Pistol - 25 yds
* Indoor Rifle - 30 yds
* Muzzleloading

Corsicana
Heart of Texas Silueta Association
Address: P.O. Box 166
Corsicana, TX 75151
Telephone: 903-872-0077
Private: Yes
Services:

* Muzzleloading
* Outdoor Pistol -500 yds
* Outdoor Rifle - 500 yds
* Pistol Silhouette
* Rifle Silhouette

Crockett
Houston County 4-H Shooting Sports
Address: P. O. Box 846
Crockett, TX 75835
Telephone: 936-544-2610
Private: Yes
Services:

* Skeet
* Sporting Clays
* Trap

Dallas
A&J Guns & Gun Range
Address: 4131 S. Buckner Blvd.
Dallas, TX 75227
Telephone: 214-388-2677
Public: Yes
Services:

* Indoor Pistol - 15 yds
* Pistol Silhouette

Dew Gun Club & Training Center
Address: 1607 W. Mockingbird
Dallas, TX 75235
Telephone: 214-630-4866
Public: Yes
Services:

* Indoor Pistol - 25 yds
* Pistol Silhouette

DFW Gun Range and Training Center
Address: 1607 West Mockingbird Lane
Dallas, TX 75235
Telephone: 214-630-4866
Private: Yes
Services:

* Indoor Pistol - 25 yds
* Indoor Rifle - 25 yds

Del Rio
Val Verde Gun Club
Address: Highway 277 North
Del Rio, TX 78840
Telephone: 830-775-1983
Private: Yes
Public: Yes
Services:

* Archery
* Muzzleloading
* Outdoor Pistol - 25 yds
* Outdoor Rifle - 100 yds

Denton County
Denton County Sports Association
Address: 409 Copper Canyon Road
Denton County, TX 76226
Private: Yes
Services:

* Archery
* Indoor Pistol - 3-7-11-15 yds, 50 ft
* Indoor Rifle

Eastland
Eastland Rifle and Pistol Range
Address: Hwy 112 to Ringling Lake Rd
Eastland, TX 76448
Telephone: 254-629-8292
Private: Yes
Services:

* Archery
* Muzzleloading
* Outdoor Pistol - 25
* Outdoor Rifle - 25

El Paso
Arroyo Silhouette Shooters
Address: P.O. Box 26428
El Paso, TX 79901
Telephone: 915-593-2565
Private: Yes
Services:

* Outdoor Pistol - 100 m
* Outdoor Rifle - 200 m
* Pistol Silhouette
* Rifle Silhouette
* Sporting Clays

Skeet and Trap Club
Address: 9817 Alameda
El Paso, TX 79923
Telephone: 915-581-3313
Public: Yes
Services:

* Skeet
* Trap

Ysleta Gun Club
Address: 18501 Indian Hills
El Paso, TX 79938
Telephone: 915-855-0737
Public: Yes
Services:

* Outdoor Pistol - 40-50-70-100 m
* Outdoor Rifle - 40 thru 500 m yds
* Pistol Silhouette
* Rifle Silhouette

Ennis
Ennis Gun Club
Address: Cutt Off Road 1 1/2 miles off Hiway 34
Ennis, TX 75119
Telephone: 972-875-2647
Private: Yes
Services:

* Outdoor Pistol - 50 m
* Outdoor Rifle - 100 m

Florence
CTSA
Address: 16068 FM 2843
Florence, TX 76527
Telephone: 254-793-3987
Private: Yes
Services:

* Pistol Silhouette
* Rifle Silhouette

Fort Worth
Fort Worth Trap & Skeet Club
Address: 1064 RM 2871
Fort Worth, TX 76126
Telephone: 817-244-9878
Private: Yes
Services:

* Skeet
* Trap

Texas Christian University Rifle Range
Address: TCU Box 297750
Fort Worth, TX 76129
Telephone: 817-921-7722
Private: Yes
Services:

* Archery
* Indoor Rifle - 50 yds

The Shooting Gallery
Address: 6062-A Lancaster Avenue
Fort Worth, TX 76112
Telephone: 817-496-9900
Public: Yes
Services:

* Indoor Pistol - 50-75 ft
* Indoor Rifle - 25 yds

Fredericksburg
Fredericksburg Rod & Gun Club
Address: 22 West Oak Dr
Fredericksburg, TX 78624
Telephone: 830-990-1255
Public: Yes
Services:

* Airgun
* Outdoor Pistol - 5-10-15-25-50 ft
* Outdoor Rifle - 25-50-75-100 ft
* Pistol Silhouette
* Rifle Silhouette

Friendswood
PSC Shooting Club
Address: P. O. Box 528
Friendswood, TX 77546
Telephone: 281-992-2777
Private: Yes
Services:

* Airgun
* Outdoor Pistol - 50 yds
* Outdoor Rifle - 50-300 yds
* Pistol Silhouette
* Skeet
* Sporting Clays
* Trap

Ft. Worth
TCU Rifle Range
Address: Ft. Worth
TX 76129
Telephone: 817-257-5258
Private: Yes
Services:

* Indoor Pistol - 50 ft, 100 m

Garland
Garland Public Shooting Range
Address: 2606 Pleasent Valley Road
Garland, TX
Telephone: 512-267-1400
Public: Yes
Services:

* Outdoor Pistol
* Outdoor Rifle
* Trap

Glen Rose
Uncle George's Shooting Sports Club
Address: Rt#1 Box 122
Glen Rose, TX 76043
Telephone: 254-897-3663
Public: Yes
Services:

* Outdoor Pistol - 25-50 yds
* Outdoor Rifle - 25-50-100 yds
* Sporting Clays
* Trap

Graham
Graham Rifle & Pistol Club
Address: Gun Range Rd
Graham, TX 76450
Telephone: 940-549-1231
Private: Yes
Services:

* Outdoor Pistol - 50 yds
* Outdoor Rifle - 550 m
* Rifle Silhouette

Hardin
Pecan Meadow Sporting Center
Address: 2225 Hwy 834 West
Hardin, TX 77561
Telephone: 936-298-3611
Private: Yes
Services:

* Sporting Clays
* Trap

Harlingen
Valley Gun Club
Address: PO Box 1303
Harlingen, TX 78551
Telephone: 956-687-9371
Private: Yes
Services:

* Outdoor Pistol - 25-50 yds
* Outdoor Rifle - 100-200 yds
* Pistol Silhouette
* Rifle Silhouette

Harper
Harper 4-H Jr. Rifle Club
Address: 3883 Wendel Road
Harper, TX 78631
Telephone: 830-864-4564
Private: Yes
Services:

* Outdoor Rifle - 100 yds
* Rifle Silhouette

Hereford
Hereford Gun Club
Address: 5 miles East of Hereford on U.S. Hwy 60
Hereford, TX 79045
Telephone: 806-364-8052
Public: Yes
Services:

* Skeet
* Trap

Houston
59 Gun Range
Address: 11325 Eastex Freeway
Houston, TX 77093
Telephone: 281-449-6063
Operations: 9am-9pm, 7 days/w
Public: Yes
Services:

* Indoor Pistol - 25 yds
* Pistol Silhouette

American Shooting Centers
Address: 16500 Westheimer Parkway
Houston, TX 77092
Telephone: 281-556-8086
Public: Yes
Services:

* Muzzleloading
* Outdoor Pistol - 7-25 yds
* Outdoor Rifle - 50-600 yds
* Skeet
* Sporting Clays
* Trap

Greater Houston Gun Club
Address: 6700 Mchard Rd
Houston, TX 77053
Telephone: 281-437-6025
Private: Yes
Services:

* Skeet
* Trap

Texas Shooters Range
Address: 1106 Witte Rd
Houston, TX 77055
Telephone: 713-464-6699
Operations: 6 Days Tue-Sun
Public: Yes
Services:

* Indoor Pistol - up to 50 ft

Top Gun of Texas
Address: 5901 Beverly Hill
Houston, TX 77057
Telephone: 713-779-4867
Public: Yes
Services:

* Archery
* Indoor Pistol - 50 ft
* Pistol Silhouette
* Rifle Silhouette

Iredell
Rough Creek Lodge Rifle Range
Address: 1435 PR 1256
Iredell, TX 76649
Telephone: 254-918-2509
Public: Yes
Services:

* Archery
* Outdoor Pistol
* Outdoor Rifle
* Sporting Clays

Johnson City
Ten Ring Range
Address: 9193 Hwy 290 West
Johnson City, TX 78636
Telephone: 830-868-2721
Private: Yes
Services:

* Airgun
* Archery
* Muzzleloading
* Outdoor Pistol - 25 yds
* Outdoor Rifle - 65-400 yds
* Pistol Silhouette
* Rifle Silhouette

Kerrville
Hill Country Shooting Sports Center
Address: 635 Cypress Creek Rd (FM1341)
Kerrville, TX 78028
Telephone: 830-995-5118
Public: Yes
Services:

* Archery
* Muzzleloading
* Outdoor Pistol - 25-100 yds
* Outdoor Rifle - 100 yds
* Skeet
* Sporting Clays
* Trap

Kingsville
B Bar B Ranch Inn
Address: 325 E. CR 2215
Kingsville, TX 78363
Telephone: 361-296-3331
Private: Yes
Services:

* Sporting Clays
* Trap

Kleberg County Trap & Skeet Club
Address: L.E. Ramey County Park
Kingsville, TX 78363
Telephone: 361-592-9321
Public: Yes
Services:

* Skeet
* Trap

Leander
Eagle Peak Shooting Range
Address: 20026 Lindeman Lane
Leander, TX 78641
Telephone: 512-267-1400
Public: Yes
Services:

* Outdoor Pistol - 7-25
* Outdoor Rifle - 7-25
* Trap

Lewisville
Dallas Gun Club
Address: 3601IH 35 South
Lewisville, TX 75067
Telephone: 972-462-0043
Private: Yes
Services:

* Outdoor Pistol - 25 yds
* Outdoor Rifle - 100 yds
* Sporting Clays
* Trap

Livingston
The Custom Shop/MPSI Range
Address: 220 E. Denham St
Livingston, TX 77351
Telephone: 409-327-9045
Private: Yes
Public:
Services:

* Outdoor Pistol - 3-7-15-25 yds

Lone Star
Lone Star Gun Club
Address: P.O.Box 0102
Lone Star, TX 75668
Telephone: 903-656-2668
Private: Yes
Services:

* Outdoor Pistol - 25-50 yds
* Outdoor Rifle - 100-200 yds
* Trap

Longview
East Texas Rifle & Pistol Club
Address: 1 mi South of I-20 on FM 2011
Longview, TX 75608
Telephone: 903-753-5966
Private: Yes
Services:

* Muzzleloading
* Outdoor Pistol - 50 yds
* Outdoor Rifle - 100-250-300 yds
* Sporting Clays

Longview
East Texas Rifle and Pistol Club
Address: 1 mile South of I-20 on FM 2011
Longview, TX 75601
Telephone: 903-753-4509
Private: Yes
Services:

* Muzzleloading
* Outdoor Pistol - 25 yds
* Outdoor Rifle - 100-200-350 yds
* Skeet
* Sporting Clays
* Trap

Lott
John's Guns
Address: 156 County Road 305
Lott, TX 76656
Telephone: 254-583-4739
Public: Yes
Services:

* Outdoor Pistol - 50 yds
* Outdoor Rifle - 250 yds

Lubbock
Llano Estacado Shooters Association
Address: 9 miles S of Wolfforth
Lubbock, TX 79424
Telephone: 806-794-8964
Private: Yes
Services:

* Outdoor Pistol - 100-200 yds
* Outdoor Rifle - 100-200 yds
* Pistol Silhouette

South Plains Gun Club
Address: 910 N. County Rd. 1300
Lubbock, TX 79416
Telephone: 806-885-2618
Public: Yes
Services:

* Airgun
* Archery
* Skeet
* Sporting Clays
* Trap

Lufkin
Angelina Rifle & Pistol Club
Address: Rifle Rd. off Hwy 69N
Lufkin, TX 75963
Telephone: 936-853-5052
Private: Yes
Services:

* Outdoor Pistol - 50 yds
* Outdoor Rifle - 10-200-500 yds
* Pistol Silhouette
* Rifle Silhouette

Pines Sporting Clays
Address: Spring Lake Dr
Lufkin, TX 75901
Telephone: 936-637-5431
Private: Yes
Services:

* Skeet
* Sporting Clays
* Trap

Lyons
Rick's Place
Address: 2704 CR 460
Lyons, TX 77863
Telephone: 979-596-2513
Private: Yes
Services:

* Outdoor Rifle - 200 yds

Mabank
Big Rock Shooting Resort
Address: 7 1/2 miles North of Eustace on County R
Mabank, TX 75147
Telephone: 903-887-6791
Public: Yes
Services:

* Muzzleloading
* Outdoor Pistol - 85 yds
* Outdoor Rifle - 100-500 yds
* Sporting Clays

Madisonville
Madison Co. Gun & Archery Club Gun Range
Address: End of County Road 123
Madisonville, TX 77864
Telephone: 936-348-3627
Private: Yes
Services:

* Archery
* Muzzleloading
* Outdoor Pistol - 30 yds
* Outdoor Rifle - to 300 yds
* Pistol Silhouette
* Skeet
* Trap

Marion
Bexar Comm. Shooting Range
Address: 15391 Bexar Bowling
Marion, TX 78124
Telephone: 830-914-2182
Public: Yes
Services:

* Outdoor Pistol - 35 yds
* Outdoor Rifle - 50-100-200 yds
* Skeet
* Trap

McAllen
Pharr Rifle & Pistol Club
Address: 3/4 MI e. Rancho Blanco Rd
McAllen, TX 78501
Telephone: 956-380-9926
Private: Yes
Services:

* Outdoor Pistol - 0-50 yds
* Outdoor Rifle - 50-100 yds

McKinney
Collin County Gun Range
Address: 2452 E. University Dr
McKinney, TX 75069
Telephone: 972-562-4911
Public: Yes
Services:

* Muzzleloading
* Outdoor Pistol - 7-10-15-25 yds
* Outdoor Rifle - 25-100 yds
* Sporting Clays

Mingus
Greystone Castle Sporting Club
Address: I20 @ Thurber
Mingus, TX 76463
Telephone: 800-399-3006
Public: Yes
Services:

* Outdoor Pistol - 50 yds
* Outdoor Rifle - 150-200 yds
* Sporting Clays

Tac Pro Shooting Center
Address: 35100 North State Hwy 108
Mingus, TX 76463
Telephone: 254-968-3112
Public: Yes
Services:

* Archery
* Outdoor Pistol - 15-25-50 yds
* Outdoor Rifle - 100-1000 yds
* Sporting Clays

Mission
Mission Skeet & Trap Range
Address: 1/2 Mile S. Of Expwy 83 on South Conway
Mission, TX 78573
Telephone: 956-583-5996
Public: Yes
Services:

* Outdoor Pistol - 50 yds
* Outdoor Rifle - 100-200-300 yds
* Sporting Clays
* Trap

Mountain Home
Buck & Bull Club
Address: Off of Hwy 41 in Mountain Home
TX, Mountain Home, TX 78025
Telephone: 830-792-9467
Private: Yes
Services:

* Outdoor Pistol - 7-200 yds
* Outdoor Rifle - 25-50-100-200 yds
* Pistol Silhouette
* Sporting Clays
* Trap

New Braunfels
Mission Hill Indoor Handgun Range
Address: 1028 F. M. 1863
New Braunfels, TX 78132
Telephone: 830-606-5577
Public: Yes
Odessa
Big Bend Rifle & Pistol Club
Address: 3701 Dover
Odessa, TX 79762
Telephone: 915-367-3450
Private: Yes
Services:

* Outdoor Pistol - 25-100 yds
* Outdoor Rifle - 25-100 yds
* Pistol Silhouette
* Rifle Silhouette

Orange
Orange Gun Club
Address: P.O.Box 986
Orange, TX 77631
Telephone: 409-735-4428
Public: Yes
Services:

* Airgun
* Muzzleloading
* Outdoor Pistol - 60 yds
* Outdoor Rifle - 300 yds
* Pistol Silhouette
* Rifle Silhouette
* Skeet
* Trap

Ozona
Ozona Trap & Skeet
Address: P.O. Box 1426
Ozona, TX 76943
Telephone: 915-392-3774
Public: Yes
Services:

* Skeet
* Trap

Palestine
Four Oaks Gun Club
Address: 719 Anderson County Rd 420
Palestine, TX 75803
Telephone: 903-723-5689
Operations: Daylight
Public: Yes
Services:

* Airgun
* Outdoor Pistol - 25 yds
* Outdoor Rifle - limited
* Pistol Silhouette

Paris
Maxey Riflemen Gun Club
Address: P.O. Box 1091
Paris, TX 75460
Telephone: 903-784-2508
Public: Yes
Services:

* Outdoor Pistol
* Outdoor Rifle

Paris Skeet & Trap Shooting Park
Address: 2 1/2 miles NW Paris on FM-79
Paris, TX 75460
Operations: Sat & Sun afternoon
Public: Yes
Services:

* Skeet
* Sporting Clays
* Trap

Plainview
Columbia Street Pistol Range
Address: 312 N. Columbia Street
Plainview, TX 79072
Telephone: 806-296-9277
Private: Yes
Services:

* Archery
* Indoor Pistol - 50 ft
* Indoor Rifle - 50 ft

Port Lavaca
Port Lavaca Police Department Range
Address: P.O. Box 105
Port Lavaca, TX 77979
Telephone: 361-552-3788
Public: Yes
Services:

* Muzzleloading
* Outdoor Pistol - 25 yds
* Outdoor Rifle - 100-200 yds
* Pistol Silhouette

Port Mansfield
Port Mansfield Shooting Club
Address: P.O.Box 174
Port Mansfield, TX 78598
Telephone: 956-944-2387
Private: Yes
Services:

* Outdoor Pistol - 25-50 yds
* Outdoor Rifle - 100-200 yds

Pottsboro
27 Acres Shooting Ranch
Address: 261 Ranger Rroad
Pottsboro, TX 75076
Telephone: 903 786-3254
Public: Yes
Services:

* Outdoor Pistol
* Outdoor Rifle
* Sporting Clays

Robert Lee
Red Canyon Gun & Archery Club
Address: Box 109
Robert Lee, TX 76945
Telephone: 915-453-2031
Public: Yes
Services:

* Airgun
* Muzzleloading
* Outdoor Pistol - 5-100 yds
* Outdoor Rifle - 25-200 yds

Rockdale
Rockdale Gun Club
Address: Box 506 - FM 487 N
Rockdale, TX 76567
Telephone: 512-446-6608
Public: Yes
Services:

* Outdoor Pistol - 25 yds
* Outdoor Rifle - 50 yds
* Skeet
* Trap

San Angelo
San Angelo Claybird Association
Address: Post Office Box 61211
San Angelo, TX 76906
Telephone: 915-223-1200
Public: Yes
Services:

* Skeet
* Sporting Clays
* Trap

San Antonio
A Place to Shoot
Address: 13250 Pleasanton Road
San Antonio, TX 78221
Telephone: 210-628-1888
Public: Yes
Services:

* Muzzleloading
* Outdoor Pistol - 3-50 yds
* Outdoor Rifle - 25-200 yds
* Skeet
* Sporting Clays
* Trap

Bracken Rifle and Pistol Range
Address: 19140 Marbach Lane
San Antonio, TX 78266
Telephone: 210-651-9009
Public: Yes
Services:

* Muzzleloading
* Outdoor Pistol - 3-5-7-15-25 yds
* Outdoor Rifle - 50-100 yds
* Pistol Silhouette
* Skeet

Bullet Hole Shooting Range
Address: 2715 Grosenbacher Rd
San Antonio, TX 78245
Telephone: 210-679-6781
Public: Yes
Services:

* Airgun
* Archery
* Muzzleloading
* Outdoor Pistol - 7-15-25-50 yds
* Outdoor Rifle - 100-200-300 yds
* Sporting Clays

National Shooting Complex
Address: 5931 Roft Rd
San Antonio, TX 78253
Telephone: 210-688-3371
Private: Yes
Services:

* Outdoor Pistol - 50 yds
* Outdoor Rifle - 100 yds
* Skeet
* Sporting Clays
* Trap

San Antonio Gun Club
Address: P.O.Box 6966
San Antonio, TX 78209
Telephone: 210-828-9860
Public: Yes
Services:

* Skeet
* Sporting Clays
* Trap

San Antonio Rifle and Pistol Club - Camp Bullis
Address: Camp Bullis
San Antonio, TX 78257
Telephone: 210-829-1906
Private: Yes
Services:

* Muzzleloading
* Outdoor Pistol - 25-50 yds
* Outdoor Rifle - 25-1000 yds

Shallowater
Lubbock Shooting Range
Address: 2108 NCR 1100
Shallowater, TX 79363
Telephone: 806-885-2664
Public: Yes
Services:

* Airgun
* Outdoor Pistol - 3-7-15-25 yds
* Outdoor Rifle - 25-50-100 yds

Sherman
Texoma Gun Club
Address: 2926 South Texoma Parkway
Sherman, TX 75090
Telephone: 903-893-8449
Public: Yes
Services:

* Indoor Pistol - 25 yds
* Outdoor Rifle - 100 yds
* Pistol Silhouette

Slaton
Texas Sightmasters
Address: 77 Slaton Road
Slaton, TX 79364
Telephone: 806-523-IPSC
Fax: Public: Yes
Services:

* Indoor Pistol - 150 ft

Terrell
Terrell Rifle & Pistol Club
Address: P.O. Box 507
Terrell, TX 75160
Telephone: 972-524-8157
Private: Yes
Services:

* Muzzleloading
* Outdoor Pistol - 25-50-100-200 yds
* Rifle Silhouette
* Skeet
* Trap

Texarkana
Texarkana Gun Club
Address: Farm Road 2149
Texarkana, TX 75569
Private: Yes
Services:

* Outdoor Pistol - 25 yds
* Outdoor Rifle - 200 m

Tyler
31 West Shooting Range
Address: 16934 Highway 31 West
Tyler, TX 75709
Telephone: 903-597-0258
Private: Yes
Services:

* Outdoor Pistol - 7-15-25-50 yds
* Outdoor Rifle - 25-50-100-200 yds
* Trap

Lock & Load Indoor Shooting Range
Address: 3408 SSW Loop 323
Tyler, TX 75701
Telephone: 903-939-1500
Public: Yes
Services:

* Archery
* Indoor Pistol - 75 ft
* Indoor Rifle - 75 ft
* Pistol Silhouette

Tyler Gun Club
Address: Texas College Rd
Tyler, TX 75711
Telephone: 903-597-3345
Public: Yes
Services:

* Outdoor Pistol - 50 yds
* Skeet
* Sporting Clays
* Trap

Victoria
Victoria Gun & Archery Club
Address: 404 Sun Valley Drive
Victoria, TX 77904
Telephone: 512-573-0113
Private: Yes
Services:

* Airgun
* Archery
* Muzzleloading
* Outdoor Pistol - 15-25 yds
* Outdoor Rifle - 100-200 yds
* Pistol Silhouette
* Rifle Silhouette
* Sporting Clays

Victoria Skeet and Trap Club
Physical Address: 2616 Perimeter Road
Victoria TX 77904
Mailing Address: P.O. Box 4116
Victoria , TX 77903
Telephone Mike Hessong: 361-572-1824
Telephone Tommy Barker: 361-573-4867
Telephone Kenneth Kemp: 361-573-4878
Operations: 9:00 AM to 10:00 PM (7 days a week)
Private: Yes
Public: Yes
E-mail: [email protected]
Web: www.victoriaskeetandtrap.com
Services:

* Membership available
* Handicap Access
* Skeet
* Sporting Clays
* Trap

Vidor
S.T.A.T. Academy Range
Address: 1790 Biscayne - Range Rd
Vidor, TX 77662
Telephone: 210-256-7223
Private: Yes
Services:

* Outdoor Pistol - to 100 yds
* Outdoor Rifle - to 200 yds
* Pistol Silhouette
* Skeet

Waco
Central Texas Rifle & Pistol Club
Address: 7209 Karl May Drive
Waco, TX 76708
Telephone: 254-753-2651
Public: Yes
Services:

* Skeet
* Trap

R.W.D. Range Shooting Club
Whitewright
Address: 2552 Rosehill Rd
Whitewright, TX 75491
Telephone: 703-364-2076
Private: Yes
Services:

* Indoor Pistol - 25 yds
* Outdoor Pistol - 25 yds
* Outdoor Rifle - 800 yds
* Pistol Silhouette
* Rifle Silhouette
* Skeet
* Sporting Clays
* Trap

Wichita Falls
Northwest Texas Field & Stream Ragland Range
Address: 4472 Old Friberg Rd
Wichita Falls, TX 76306
Telephone: 940-692-1141
Private: Yes
Services:

* Archery
* Outdoor Pistol - 25 yds
* Outdoor Rifle - 50-100 yds
* Skeet
* Sporting Clays
* Trap

Ragland Range
Address: 4472 Old Friberg Rd
Wichita Falls, TX 76305
Telephone: 940-692-1141
Private: Yes
Services:

* Archery
* Outdoor Pistol - 25 yds
* Outdoor Rifle - 50-100 yds
* Skeet
* Sporting Clays
* Trap

Wills Point
Wiley's Gun Range
Address: 7009 VZ CR 2120
Wills Point, TX 75169
Telephone: 903-848-7912
Public: Yes
Services:

* Outdoor Pistol - 25 yds
* Outdoor Rifle - 100 yds

Wilmer
Public Consultants & Training (PCT Range)
Address: 1440 Pleasant Run Rd
Wilmer, TX 75172
Telephone: 972 245-7233
Private: Yes
Services:

* Outdoor Pistol - 3,5,7,15,50 yds
* Outdoor Rifle - 3,5,7,15,50 yds

Winnsboro
Winnsboro Gun Club
Address: CR 4403
Winnsboro, TX 75783
Telephone: 903-763-2514
Private: Yes
Services:

* Archery
* Muzzleloading
* Outdoor Pistol -50- 100 yds
* Outdoor Rifle - 25-100 yds
* Pistol Silhouette
* Rifle Silhouette
* Skeet

good2go*


----------



## Wandering Man (Jul 9, 2006)

Good2go,

Care to offer an opinion about any of those ranges? Which ones seem to be user-freindly, are well kept, are price freindly? 

Which ones do you hang out in?

Thanks,

WM


----------



## Guest (Nov 29, 2007)

You can do a search on the NRA web site:

http://www.nra.org/nralocal.aspx


----------



## good2go (Nov 26, 2007)

That was a C&P that I had saved from my own inquiries for the closest
shooting ranges .
No I haven't been to any of the ranges listed as the nearest one [Leander]
is more the 50miles.


----------



## CentexShooter (Dec 30, 2007)

When I lived on the gulf coast, I spent a lot of time (and money) at Marksman Indoor Range in South Houston. Nice folks, fair prices.


----------



## Wandering Man (Jul 9, 2006)

*Aransas Pass*

There is a pistol and rifle range in Aransas Pass called Schwenke's Rifle and Pistol Range (361) 463-9702.

Its an outdoor range and you must be a member to use the range ($50/year). He sells targets and will loan you a stapler to post your targets on the wood mounts, but no other real amenities. It is basically two 25 yard ranges and one 50 yard range dug out on his ranch.

Not good for just passing through, but if you live in the area it is convienient and inexpensive.

WM


----------



## Deltaboy1984 (Jun 1, 2008)

http://www.ontargetfirearms.com/

my favorite place


----------



## Wandering Man (Jul 9, 2006)

Deltaboy1984 said:


> http://www.ontargetfirearms.com/
> 
> my favorite place


Thanks for adding another Fort Worth location to the list.

WM


----------



## Deltaboy1984 (Jun 1, 2008)

Ontarget is indoor range and has nice but serious folks. 

Uncle Georges in Granbury is a rustic outdoor range with a small Gunshop.


----------



## GoMopar440 (Aug 11, 2008)

Wandering Man said:


> There is a pistol and rifle range in Aransas Pass called Schwenke's Rifle and Pistol Range (361) 758-5013.
> 
> Its an outdoor range and you must be a member to use the range ($50/year). He sells targets and will loan you a stapler to post your targets on the wood mounts, but no other real amenities. It is basically two 25 yard ranges and one 50 yard range dug out on his ranch.
> 
> ...


To the far right side of the range on the right are also some 100 and 200 yard backstops. I haven't verified the distances of those but they look about right.

Just be sure to check for the cows before you pull the trigger. They have the right of way on the range.


----------



## dmbhawker (Nov 29, 2008)

San Antonio, definitely like bracken range its awesome and price is right


----------



## Wandering Man (Jul 9, 2006)

dmbhawker said:


> San Antonio, definitely like bracken range its awesome and price is right


Got any more info? Location in SA, phone, website?

Thanks,

WM


----------



## Two 10's (May 13, 2009)

Good ranges with friendly people are a little short in houston.


----------



## dpdtc (Sep 23, 2009)

*Houston*

Shiloh Indoor Shooting Range
In the Willowbrook area.
Great people to deal with and very nice place to shoot.
281-444-8930
http://shilohshooting.net/
I am getting my 229 SAS Gen II there Friday this week. Can't wait.

I really like these people and it is a safe clean friendly environment to shoot in. Only place I have shot in the last 3 months.


----------



## sheepdog (Aug 23, 2006)

*Bullseye Range and Guns*

...indoor $13 per shooting session 1151 Cedar Ridge Dr. Duncanville Tx 75137 972-780-1807 Mon-Sat 11-8clean...friendly, pretty much let you be...


----------



## sheepdog (Aug 23, 2006)

*Alpine Shooting Range in Arlington...*

... is big, clean, good RO, several different stations all outdoors... link http://www.alpinerange.com/ ...well stocked gunstore and weekend gunsmith... one surprise to me was I took my 3 boys there to shoot a Mini-14...no fmc rifle ammo allowed...had to buy a coupla boxes of soft points...was told that's fairly common these days...friendly staff...just on the south edge of Arlington...


----------



## nmacret (Nov 14, 2010)

*Step a Little Farther South Over the County Line*



Two 10's said:


> Good ranges with friendly people are a little short in houston.


Check out The Arms Room in League City. Some of the nicest I've found. Didn't get upset with my rookie questions.


----------



## spacedoggy (May 11, 2006)

Can you put the website down for the 31west shooting range in Tyler. TX It is
31 West Shooting Range the url is 31sr.com
thanks


----------



## Wandering Man (Jul 9, 2006)

spacedoggy said:


> Can you put the website down for the 31west shooting range in Tyler. TX It is
> 31 West Shooting Range the url is 31sr.com
> thanks


You just did! :smt1099

-WM


----------



## wiredgeorge (Nov 21, 2010)

www.banderagunclub.com

My wife and I are members. Friendly folk and family oriented. Direction and phone number on the link.


----------



## Wandering Man (Jul 9, 2006)

Wandering Man said:


> There is a pistol and rifle range in Aransas Pass called Schwenke's Rifle and Pistol Range (361) 463-9702.
> 
> Its an outdoor range and you must be a member to use the range ($50/year). He sells targets and will loan you a stapler to post your targets on the wood mounts, but no other real amenities. It is basically two 25 yard ranges and one 50 yard range dug out on his ranch.
> 
> ...


I can't believe that for three years I let this post stay up with my home phone number. If anyone wants to know, this thread works. I've been getting calls for the range off and on since I posted. I've had four calls in the last three weeks.

It has been corrected, now. So the number above is the right one. I think he's gone up on his rates to $75 / a year.


----------



## TomServo92 (Feb 13, 2012)

My wife and I shoot at Shooter's Station in Conroe (http://www.shooterstation.net). Great staff, nice indoor range.


----------



## barstoolguru (Mar 3, 2012)

great info... thanks everyone


----------



## Charles1951 (Mar 2, 2012)

Lone Star Gun Range, Lockhart
Lone Star Gun Range - Central TX Protection Training Academy

Close to Austin. A good place to shoot.


----------



## mfehemr (Aug 22, 2012)

In Lockhart, just southeast of Austin is Lone Star Gun Range, Lone Star Gun Range - Central TX Protection Training Academy


----------



## dg12 (Nov 1, 2013)

Hell no to those 2!!!

Fort Worth:
Elk Castle. http://www.elkcastle.com/ Nice indoor range with full service. Sell guns and accessories. Seems a bit strict, won't allow you to shoot reloads.
The Shooters club. The Shooters Club, Fort Worth, Texas ~ Gun Store and Indoor Pistol Range Indoor range. Not in the best part of town and small, but the guys are freindly and the prices seem reasonable.

Shooters Club is the worst, no ventilation. My old neighborhood, you better know how to fight to show up in the hood.
Elk Castle: STRICT? Officer behind the glass policing your every move? Pesterin you thru the mic?

The real list:
INDOOR:
Winchester Gallery - Home (2 bldgs. for rifle and handgun)
Shoot Smart Indoor Gun Range Fort Worth, Texas (outstanding)
ON TARGET FIREARMS (Benbrook-right outside FTW)

PREMIER RANGE TO OPEN in 2104
Caliber Shooting Center, 147,000-square-foot facility in North Richland Hills (FTW neighbor)

OUTDOOR:
Quail Creek Shooting Range-CHL-Pistol Rifle Range-Handgun Target Practice-Police Gun Range-Lewisville, Highland Village, Flower Mound, Denton, Argyle, Texas (my fave)
Alpine "Home" (it's good)

WM[/QUOTE]


----------



## Lowrider1960 (Jun 27, 2019)

There is a new range in Dallas called Lake Highlands Shooting Center located at 10757 Mapleridge Drive. Very nice place with reasonable rates.
https://www.lhshootingcenter.com/


----------



## Longhorn1986 (Dec 22, 2017)

Fulshear/Simonton

Brazos River Sportsman's Club

https://brazosriversportsmansclub.com/

You can run tactical drills, move & shoot & draw from holsters.
I RSO there fairly often.

Give Leigh John a call before heading out.

If it's raining & BRSC is too wet, I recommend

Stafford (SW of Houston)

Texas Gun Club
https://texasgunclub.com/

Good folks & nice indoor range.

Also:

In west Houston & in Katy

https://boyert.com/

I used to shoot at https://www.topgunrange.com/ when I lived/worked closer to the Galleria area of Houston.


----------



## Babbalou1956 (Sep 2, 2014)

Eagle Range in Lewisville Texas. Close to home so I shoot there a lot. They are quite strict. No rapid fire. No drawing from a holster. Revolvers must have cylinders open when you lay them down. Slides must be open & magazines out when you set pistols down. Can't put your stuff in your bag if it's on the floor. First put your bag on the platform then put your stuff in the bag then put your bag on the floor again or you'll be warned. Even if it's a pencil, earplugs, etc. Been there long enough I remember now.


----------



## LostinTexas (Oct 1, 2018)

*Mabank
Big Rock Shooting Resort
Address: 7 1/2 miles North of Eustace on County R
Mabank, TX 75147
Telephone: 903-887-6791
Public: Yes
Services:*

* * Muzzleloading
* Outdoor Pistol - 85 yds
* Outdoor Rifle - 100-500 yds
* Sporting Clays*

Big Rock isn't "Public" any more. That went away a long time ago. Still, it is easy enough to get membership to the club.
Phone is (903) 340-1741 If no answer, leave a message. Steve is there through the week but cell reception on the range is spotty. When you see all the berms, you'll understand.
Sporting clays are no longer, the course was neglected for several years when the original owner passed away and the equipment was destroyed. It had been 20+ years since I set foot on the place. It had changed a lot. Mostly for the better. I liked the freedom of the old place, but the ammount of patrons and changing times would have changed all that anyway.
Nice enough range. Nice enough Steward running things. The people I've met have been very pleasant.
I wish they had a sporting rifle range set aside, but there is an area you can shoot fast(ish) if you like.
They have a FB page, but it isn't all that active. Still, events and important notifications are posted. Big Rock Gun Club


----------



## Babbalou1956 (Sep 2, 2014)

New range 15 minutes from my house. Texas Gun Experience, 1901 S Main St. Grapevine TX. They opened last October.


----------

